# Need opinions on feeding



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

Hello - we adopted Odie, who is almost 5 years old, three months ago. When he came to us, he was pretty skinny. Ribs showing even when he wasn't turning, bumps of vertebrae showing on his back. He is now 63 pounds. We are feeding him Earthborn Grain Free dry food and the package suggests 3 1/4 cups daily for a dog his size. He started out eating about 6 cups of food daily (3 in am, 3 in pm) which is a lot! Then we went down to 2 1/2 for each feeding once he started leaving some uneaten food in the bowl. (He is not a V that overeats or eats everything put in front of him) He seemed very satisfied with this amount and is now to the point where his ribs only show when he turns, his coat looks shiny and you can't see the bumps on his back very much. So, I thought we should take the food down to 2 cups at each feeding, which is still over what the bag suggests! We've been doing that for about a week and he doesn't seem satisfied after meals and is now always hanging out in the kitchen looking at us like he's hungry. He is of average energy level, gets a walk daily or an hour run at the dog park. He is not used for hunting, just a family dog. Other than that, he's a couch potato!

How accurate are the amounts listed on the food bags? What amount do other people feed their V's? We want to be careful to make sure he doesn't get overweight! Please help!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, kiki! Boy, Odie's story sounds a lot like my boy Willie's story. I got Willie out of the dog pound when he was a young adult, one or two years old. Of course, nobody knows for sure. He was skeletal. As careful as I tried to be, in his first week at my home he developed refeeding syndrome... runny diarrhea. That didn't last long though, and he was fine!

Now about the instructions on the bag... I think most people here will agree that it's safe to ignore them. Your best bet is just what you are doing... careful observation. A lot depends on the particular food you have chosen. But Odie might need a little more than you are currently feeding him. Increase the amount in small increments to try to find the perfect portion. You don't want him to feel hungry all the time, but you don't want him to get fat, either. Of course, you already know all that. Just change the amount gradually and watch carefully. I've always thought that a dog's best friend is the owner who pays attention to little behavioral details, since the dog can't talk! It's how you know when he's hungry... It's how you know when he's sick... etc. Good luck!! ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I just changed my pup to raw diet and at first started with the recommended. Wow was he constantly hungry. Now he is eating twice the recommended for his size and still in great condition. His metabolism is just crazy!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My pup has always eaten far more than the recommended quantities. I think they say as a general guide for a puppy feed 5% of it's body weight and for an adult 3%. However, that is probably assuming your dog is at the correct weight to begin with. It was a starting point for me and then I just went by how he looked, increasing every couple of weeks as he grew. Reducing if he was putting too much weight on.

Just like humans they all have different metabolisms and therefore the feeding guides on the packets are just that - a guide line.


----------



## Jed C (Sep 14, 2012)

We got our pup from a rescue and bought the food they were feeding her (Purina One) wet and dry. We are in the process of transitioning her to Blue Wilderness (which seems to be more nutritious). We are estimating her age as almost 4 months (waiting for baby teeth to fall out to confirm). My question is should we continue with the wet/dry combination with the better food and if so how long ?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Just wondering why you decided to feed wet and dry???

I feed kibble and raw - this is not generally advised as raw has quite a hight moisture content( as does wet food) which will cause most kibbles to swell in the stomach. The kibble I feed is Acana as it does not swell. So if you want to feed your puppy wet and dry you should either feed them at seperate meals e.g wet for breakfast and dry for dinner or you need to check that the Blue Wilderness does not swell by putting it in water for an hour or so and seeing how much water it absorbs.

You ask the question "how long should you feed them together"?

That is entirely up to you. You could feed the puppy just Blue Wilderness - a 4 month old puppy will be fine on just kibble or just wet - which ever is easier for you, and whatever your pup prefers to eat..


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I only use wet with dry for one reason, to make a "gravy" using just one spoonful per meal when a growing pup doesn't feel like eating. Else, I feed it separately in a kong, frozen, to keep them occupied, pup and adult dogs. Makes the pup like the crate and keeps the older one from getting bored when no humans are in the house.


----------



## Jed C (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, the only reason we are feeding wet and dry is because they were feeding wet and dry at the shelter. We continued the practice to aid in the puppy's transition into our home. We did immediately go to 3 times a day instead of 2 (same total amount). We plan to move back to twice a day when she is six months old. I think we will move to all kibble around that time. One thing for sure, she woofs down her food in no time at all and licks the bowl.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Jed, sounds to me like you are doing everything right. It is never good to change foods when a pup comes to a new home. Great idea to put him back on 3 meals a day so that he can process larger quantities.

I thought SCD idea of using the wet for gravy and putting it in a kong were great ideas.

Your pup is obviously settling in very well. Pictures Please???


----------

